
Segfault Episode 2: Computer Vision with Professor Bharath Hariharan - sohamsankaran
https://honestyisbest.com/segfault/2020/Jul/17/computer-vision/
======
sohamsankaran
Hi folks, I'm the host of Segfault, which is a podcast about computer science
research. In this episode, Cornell Professor and former Facebook AI Researcher
Bharath Hariharan joins me to discuss what got him into Computer Vision, how
the transition to deep learning has changed the way CV research is conducted,
and the still-massive gap between human perception and what machines can do.

Happy to answer any questions about the stuff we talked about, and would
appreciate any feedback you might have.

FYI, in addition to the audio, there's a complete transcript available on the
page as well.

